# Photo Tourney - Driving



## Geoff (Jan 21, 2013)

*CURRENT THEME*

Driving.  Photo has to be either of or from the view of the driver, the main focus point can not be the car.

*HOW IT WORKS*

This tournament involves a maximum of 11 participants: the winner of the previous tournament (this member has a spot saved) and 10 other members. After all participants have uploaded their entries, another thread with a poll will be created in the Off Topic Chat Sub-forum. Then for a period of 4 days, all forum members can vote for their favorite entries. After the poll ends, the participant with the most votes is declared the winner and can then choose a new theme for the next tournament and create a new thread in the Digital Imaging Sub-Forum under these guidelines.

*RULES*
No self-voting.
No spot saving.
Only one entry per participant.
If entry is too large, please resize to an acceptable resolution.
Submissions that have been heavily manipulated are not accepted.
Submissions that have previously won a tournament are not accepted.

*ADDITIONAL GUIDELINES*
Unless the poll was created to break a tie, please make the poll multi-vote.
If you wish to change your submission, do not create a new post. Please edit your original post.
Any member is allowed to create the voting thread but only the winner (or anyone assigned by the winner) can create a new-theme thread.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's mine:


----------



## Justin (Jan 21, 2013)

This work? Not really the drivers' POV.

http://500px.com/photo/13772701


----------



## spirit (Jan 21, 2013)

Changed it. If it doesn't work, I'll probably have to pass, sorry.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 21, 2013)

jnskyliner34 said:


> This work? Not really the drivers' POV.
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/13772701


That definitely works.



spirit said:


> I hope this works. It's a view of the M11 motorway near Stanstead Airport taken from the passenger seat of my Dad's car. If it doesn't work, let me know as I have other photos which may work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Jason, but that doesn't fit into the theme


----------



## spirit (Jan 21, 2013)

Changed it.


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 21, 2013)

jnskyliner34 said:


> This work? Not really the drivers' POV.
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/13772701
> snip[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Life (Jan 21, 2013)

Kornowski said:


> -100 points for driving in Crocs.
> 
> Here's mine;
> http://i46.tinypic.com/v7h0s4.png



Where'd the driver go?


----------



## Justin (Jan 21, 2013)

Kornowski said:


> -100 points for driving in Crocs.



A lot of people noticed that. It wasn't me driving anyway.


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 21, 2013)

jnskyliner34 said:


> A lot of people noticed that. It wasn't me driving anyway.



haha, I know you're cooler than that, Justin!


----------



## Geoff (Jan 21, 2013)

spirit said:


> Changed it.


New one works!



jnskyliner34 said:


> A lot of people noticed that. It wasn't me driving anyway.


I noticed it as well, I assumed it was just something people did over there


----------



## Justin (Jan 21, 2013)

WRXGuy1 said:


> I noticed it as well, I assumed it was just something people did over there



Why yes, we do wear clothes in the third world.


----------



## spirit (Jan 21, 2013)

WRXGuy1 said:


> New one works!


Excellent.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm gonna enter this for the hell of it


----------



## Ankur (Jan 21, 2013)

http://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx95/emfader/PB151303_zps4f03509e.jpg
Actually it I am not sure whether the view is restricted from cars only.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 21, 2013)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm gonna enter this for the hell of it


Hmm, have anything else?



Ankur said:


> http://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx95/emfader/PB151303_zps4f03509e.jpg
> Actually it I am not sure whether the view is restricted from cars only.


I didn't mention cars, so that will work!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't have a gorillapod yet. I just submitted it for giggles, so it doesn't need to be entered


----------



## Ramodkk (Jan 22, 2013)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7275/7688846872_b2665e1339_c.jpg


----------



## Geoff (Jan 23, 2013)

Just a few more entries!


----------



## speedyink (Jan 24, 2013)

Best I got.  If it doesn't fit you can just skip it.


----------



## Life (Jan 24, 2013)

speedyink said:


> Best I got.  If it doesn't fit you can just skip it.



Wow, very nice! Geoff, if you wait one more day to put up the tourney, I should have a photo by tomorrow, the very latest friday. If you don't want to, you don't need to wait.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 24, 2013)

Life said:


> Wow, very nice! Geoff, if you wait one more day to put up the tourney, I should have a photo by tomorrow, the very latest friday. If you don't want to, you don't need to wait.


We need a couple more entries, so yes we'll wait for you


----------



## Geoff (Jan 25, 2013)

We have 7, if I don't anymore in the next day or so I'll post it up.


----------



## Life (Jan 25, 2013)

WRXGuy1 said:


> We have 7, if I don't anymore in the next day or so I'll post it up.



My mother says she's going somewhere around noon, so that's when i'm getting the picture.


----------



## Life (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok, I hope this picture works.






This good?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 25, 2013)

Life said:


> Ok, I hope this picture works.



Bad link. Reupload.


----------



## Life (Jan 25, 2013)

Taken care of.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 26, 2013)

Life said:


> Ok, I hope this picture works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that works!  Tourney will be up very soon.


----------



## speedyink (Jan 27, 2013)

Life said:


> Wow, very nice!



Thanks!


----------



## spirit (Jan 28, 2013)

Have we got a poll up for this yet?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.computerforum.com/219774-photo-tourney-poll-driving.html


----------

